# Google Search Webservice mit Apache Axis realisieren?



## sunfy (13. Aug 2007)

Hallo Leutz,
ich bin gerade dabei mich in Axis und Webservices einzuarbeiten.

Dazu schreibe ich ein Webservice, der die convertCurrency Funktion von google benutzt um Währungen umzurechnen.
Falls jemand diesen Google Service nicht kennt:
Wenn man in dem Google Suche "5 Dollar in Euro" eingibt, bekommt man die Währung mit dem aktuellen Kurs umgerechnet. --> 5 U.S. dollars = 3.65657452 Euros

Für diese Funktion möchte ich nun auf Basis des Axis Frameworks ein Webservice schreiben, der einen Wert, die InputWährung und die OutputWährung übergeben bekommt, sich dann mit google verbindet, die Abfrage macht und das Ergebniss wieder zurückgibt.

Soweit die Idee.

Ich habe einen Tomcat Server installiert, darauf Axis und so weiter. Das läuft auch alles ganz gut. Habe bereits erste Webservices geschrieben, die etwas berechnen und jeweils dazu ein jsp Client, mit dem man die zu berechnenden Zahlen an den Webservice übergibt.

Jetzt hänge ich allerdings daran eine Suchanfrage an google zu stellen.
Hat damit von euch schonmal jemand gearbeitet?
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Welche archive von google muss ich da importieren / einbinden, mit welchen Befehlen kann man google dann benutzen?

Gruß Sunfy


----------



## Guest (13. Aug 2007)

Guck mal da: http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxsearch/


----------



## sunfy (13. Aug 2007)

Alle Beispiele die man auf der Google Website findet sind nur noch für Ajax beschrieben.
Ich bräuchte das ganze aber für das Axis Framework.
( Axis ist eine Erweiterung von SOAP)

Auf den Google Websites steht, dass google die API für SOAP nicht weiter supportet, aber den Dienst erstmal weiter laufen lässt. 
Daher findet man dort keine tutorials zur Entwicklung mit Axis / Soap mehr.

Daher helfen mir die Tutorials auf den Google Seiten leider nicht weiter, und brauchbare andere habe ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht gefunden.


----------

